# Sleep Easy Gulf Coast Sleep Diagnostic Center, LLC



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

If anyone has any sleep testing needs Sleep Easy is a free standing lab that can handle your needs. If you snore, (or your wife claims you do) have trouble sleeping at night or staying awake during the day or any other sleep issues a sleep study can diagnose most problems. Your primary care physician can refer you and Sleep Easy accepts most all major ins. networks. Prescriptions can be sent via fax or e-fileshare. If you have any questions you can call 607-7293.

Sleep Easy 4805 W. Fairfield Dr. Pensacola 32506


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I know we have some snorers out there. Let us know if we can help. SHB


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you do any diagnostics work for the VA?? I am being scheduled for a sleep study for sleep apneathrough the VA over in P-cola sometime this month but I haven't a clue if it will be done at the new clinic at NAS or in a private clinic.

Just curious if you did any co-op work with the VA.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, we have had patients from the VA. Really depends on your insurance co. You can go whereever you choose.SHB


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

If we can help anyone with a sleep study or if you have questions on using your CPAP or such please let us know. We will start our monthly Free Sleep Clinic the first Thursday of next month which is April 2nd. Two times; noon to 1pm and 6-8pm. Its a chance to ask questions and get information without scheduling an appointment. Anyone is welcome. If you are on CPAP or know someone that is please let them know. If needed we can supply lunch.Thanks, SHB


----------

